# Snowdogg plow mount and headlight adapter 07-13 Chevy / GMC



## JSutter101 (Dec 20, 2013)

Used Snowdogg MD mount, push plates, came off 2012 GMC Sierra / Chevrolet Silverado 1500. Part number 16062115 or revised 16062115A. Only used for one season. Also have the headlight adapter to go along with mount. Part number 16071110. Since GM made mid year changes and due to differences in frames, you should double check with a dealer if these are correct for your truck. $325

http://www.snowdoggplows.com/ServiceManuals/16062115INST_C.pdf
http://www.snowdoggplows.com/ServiceManuals/16062115AINST_B.pdf
http://www.snowdoggplows.com/ServiceManuals/16071110INST_A.pdf


----------



## JSutter101 (Dec 20, 2013)

Still for sale. Make an offer.


----------



## Chado339 (Jan 3, 2014)

Do you still have this. I have an 08 GMC Crew Cab that I have an MD80. My truck is lifted so with some welding and some extension steel plates on the mounting hardware we have set up pretty good. Dont really need these, but wouldn't mind having a it as a spare, or kicking around in the event I purchased something else or sold the plow setup to someone who doesnt have a lifted truck.


----------



## JSutter101 (Dec 20, 2013)

Yes I still have it.


----------



## Chado339 (Jan 3, 2014)

Perfect, what do you think youd take for it.


----------



## JSutter101 (Dec 20, 2013)

I had it on Craigslist reduced to $250


----------



## Jeff bach (Mar 6, 2017)

Still have for sale ?


----------



## JSutter101 (Dec 20, 2013)

I do.


----------



## Jeff bach (Mar 6, 2017)

What are you asking for the frame and light plugs 
Please. 
What state and town please


----------



## Jeff bach (Mar 6, 2017)

Pricing please


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Jeff bach said:


> What are you asking for the frame and light plugs
> Please.
> What state and town please


----------



## Jeff bach (Mar 6, 2017)

Ok, price please


----------



## Jeff bach (Mar 6, 2017)

Please a price


----------



## JSutter101 (Dec 20, 2013)

$250


----------



## timothydegroat (Oct 22, 2019)

do you still have it for sale? and if so are you willing to ship?


----------



## JSutter101 (Dec 20, 2013)

No, it is long gone. Sorry I didn't update this.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

item has been sold


----------

